

20 Excellent AJAX Effects You Should Know - twampss
http://nettuts.com/web-roundups/20-excellent-ajax-effects-you-should-know/

======
aaronblohowiak
I thought i'd be complaining that most are just JavaScript effects, but it
turns out that the majority actually _do_ involve xhr in addition to dhtml.

------
eeee
They really should update the sample image for item #19. Stock prices seem a
tad outdated.

------
jhancock
great list. Well worth the read.

------
vaksel
is it just my connection or is the site down?

------
tlrobinson
I vote for banning submissions that start with a number... there's 3 "list"
style posts on the front page right now.

~~~
DanielBMarkham
Yes. There are 10 reasons why I hate list-style posts. I plan on blogging
about them later and posting here.

~~~
alexandros
maybe make a list of recusrsive sarcastic comments too?

~~~
DanielBMarkham
Yes. There are 10 reasons why I hate recursive sarcastic comments. I plan on
blogging about them later and posting here.

~~~
apgwoz
You might wanna write that function using tail calls; your stack space is
growing.

